# Clausing Metal Lathe - $1800 (Olympia WA)



## Nogoingback (Dec 16, 2019)

Clausing Metal Lathe
					

4916 Clausing Lathe, This lathe has seen very little use. The basic machine is mechanically sound and in great working order. It needs a tool post.



					seattle.craigslist.org


----------



## mmcmdl (Dec 16, 2019)

Nice looking lathe , something like my 5917 but without the VS . I guess he only has the one chuck .


----------

